# Do goats DIG under fences?



## yeshuaisiam (Jan 25, 2012)

I know they can push, but I hear a lot of "family" that have NEVER owned goats say that a goat can DIG under the fence. We are setting up fences now and I'm wondering.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No... they do not dig.... but a dog does..... golden rule.... :thumb: if a dog can get in... a goat can get out.... :wink:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

My goats do rough up the ground with their hooves to get a cove to lay down in but they aren't dogs and they don't dig under.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

They wont dig like a dog but mine paw at the ground and make holes around the fence line. Everywhere it's shady. 

My buck found a weak spot on the fence near a hole and went under it. He didn't dig, but he is only 18" tall. It was pretty easy for him to find it. LOL


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If water will flow through it then so can a goat. One of mine went under the fence and had to be conned back in.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What everybody else said is true. Goats will definitely go under a fence. Bucks will do Whatever it takes. But tell the family... they don't dig under fences. At least mine don't. I've found hot wire, even a single strand along an existing fence, is very effective.


----------

